# My new guitar project...



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

I am hoping this works out. I am new to this image posting thing, and am hoping I have just posted a pic of the cut out guitar body and neck of my project guitar. I hope to stain it transparent black and clearcoat it and use black hardware. The neck is a Mighty Mite, and I reshaped the headstock to reflect the shape of the body. 
-Mikey








Actually, the perspective is out a bit. The bottom bout of the guitar is not as long as the top sharkfin-looking one. It's just the angle I took the picture from, I think.


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

Okay, I figured out how to get the picture to show up! Can anybody help me to resize it a little bit bigger so that we all don't need magnifying glasses?
-Mikey


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

Here's a better (although still too small) picture witht the right perspective.
-Mikey


----------



## Yerffej (Feb 7, 2006)

it looks a lot like that guitar marty used in back to the future. or actually that gibson travel guitar


----------



## ashot2thehead (Feb 24, 2006)

did u make the neck or buy it?


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

The neck's a Mighty Mite-I just reshaped the headstock to make it not look like a Fender and match the guitar a bit better. If I tried to make my own neck and set my own frets, it would end up playing some style of far eastern music no doubt! LOL!
-Mikey


----------



## ashot2thehead (Feb 24, 2006)

lol, FUN..well looks good bud


----------

